

The Plague of Entropy - yarapavan
http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2009/09/plague-of-entropy.html

======
yarapavan
From the article: " When developers are writing code, entropy is low. When we
submit bugs, we increase entropy. Bugs divert their attention from coding.
They must now progress in parallel on creating and fixing features. More bugs
means more parallel tasks and raises entropy. This entropy is one reason that
bugs foster more bugs ... the entropic principle ensures it. Entropy creates
more entropy! Finally there is math to show what is intuitively appealing:
that prevention beats a cure. "

